# Logitech Z5500D Replacements



## R3plicator (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi Guys


My long serving Logitech Z5500D's has sadly died.


I am looking for a replacement that would hopefully be able to give me the same kind of quality.


I am unsure if I want to stick with 5.1 or just go for 2.1 as they are only used on my computer for watching movies and listening to music.


Can anyone give me some ideas of what new system I would go for.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been using the Logitech Z313 series for about 12 years now. For a 2.1 and for $40 you can't go wrong. 

As for a 5.1 system....unless you plan on setting up the speaker arrangement correctly, where the rear speaker are behind you. it's not worth the extra money....IMO.


----------

